
The Philip K Dick Android Project - jacquesm
http://www.pkdandroid.org/
======
kordless
Looks like someone lost his head: <http://www.pkdandroid.org/disappearance-of-
android.htm>

~~~
iuguy
Maybe he realised that he wasn't really Philip K. Dick and decided to escape
in order to find himself. Hopefully there'll be a failsafe, like a four year
lifespan.

------
psygnisfive
I will only accept this as an accurate replication of Philip K Dick if it ends
up doing meth and going crazy.

------
sabat
Entertaining video of the android in action:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ930zzYxl8>

